# Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150



## shafty262 (15. März 2016)

Hallo,

ende diesen Jahres steht ein Bootskauf an. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die beiden oben genannten Boote. 

Das Marine ist ja nen paar 100 Euro günstiger wie das Smartliner. Das Smartliner dafür nen Stück breiter. Es soll mit den Jahren nen Ausbau stattfinden. Welches Boot ist besser geeignet was meint Ihr? Das Smartliner hat ja den Boden mit GFK ausgekleidet. Stört das später bei dem Aufbau? Bieten die 20 cm mehr Breite wirklich so viel mehr Stabilität? Größer sollte es nicht werden, da ich denke ich auch öfter alleine unterwegs sein werde.

Das Boot wird überwiegend auf Kanälen und Poldern genutzt zum Vertikalangeln/Schleppen. Hin und wieder gehts natürlich auch mal auf größere Seen. 

Als Motorisierung werde ich zwecks Führerscheinfreiheit in DE erstmal nen 15 PS Motor hinterschrauben bis der Bootsführerschein da ist. Liege ich wohl damit noch unter der 20 km/h grenze in Holland? 

Schonmal danke für jede Antwort.

Gruß
Shafty


----------



## bike44rot (15. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Hallo,

bei uns steht eine ähnliche Entscheidung an. Aktueller Stand ist, dass wir vermutlich eine Nummer größer und stärker motorisiert kaufen werden. 

Meine Empfehlung wäre, mach den Bootschein und du bist von der Motorisierung nicht so eingeengt.

Das Smartliner wird unter anderem auch von einem Angelcamp in Schweden vermietet. Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung. 

http://lucky-fish.eu/boote/


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

ich selbst baue meine GFK Schüssel gerade aus.
Wenn ich die Kosten vorher alle so genau im Auge gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich wohl bei Marktplaats.nl günstiger mit einem Gebrauchten fertig ausgebauten weg gekommen.

Teppich, Kleber, Siebdruckplatten, Gestell Unterbau, Kabel, Steckdosen, etc... Das summiert sich sehr schnell und man will ja daran auch nicht sparen 

Zu den 20cm breite - in meinen Augen definitiv ein Plus! 

Frag mal Stooney zu seinem Ausbau des Smartliner. Der kann dir bestimmt eines genauer beantworten. Auch gerade gewichtsverteilung und Motorisierung


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Den Ausbau von Stooney hab ich verfolgt finde ich sehr geil. Also die 20 cm scheinen wirklich mehr Stabilität zu bringen und deswegen wird es wohl das Smartliner 150. Länger geht bei mir nicht da es ja in die Garage passen muss. Die Ausbaukosten sind für mich nicht so wichtig, da ist es mir wichtiger das Boot auf meine Bedürfnisse auszubauen. Aber der Ausbau wird auch erst ein bis zwei Jahre später stattfinden. Anfangs werd ich einfach 2 Stühle auf die Sitzbänke klemmen und nen Benziner sowie ein Emotor Ausrüsten. Meint ihr das Boot wird mit 15 PS über die besagten 20 km/h kommen oder sollte ich lieber erstmal nen 10er drauf machen?


----------



## ullsok (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Wenn ich mir heute ein neues Boot zulegen müsste, würde ich das neue Marine 450 Fish DLX oder 450 Fish SC DLX nehmen. Den Ausbau kann man sich hier ja weitestgehend sparen #h


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Beim DLX gefällt mir nicht wie die Sitze Positioniert sind.


----------



## tomsen83 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

IMMER das gößere Boot kaufen...


----------



## bike44rot (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das Boot wird mit 15 PS über die besagten 20 km/h kommen oder sollte ich lieber erstmal nen 10er drauf machen?



Meine alte Seanymph (etwas kleiner) ist mit 15 PS deutlich schneller als 20km/h gelaufen.


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Was hat die Seanymph denn gewogen? Mit der Batterie, 2 Leuten und dem ganzen Gerödel kommt ja nochmal gut was an Gewicht zusammen. Sobald der Führerschein da ist wollte ich richtung 30 PS gehen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Was hat die Seanymph denn gewogen? Mit der Batterie, 2 Leuten und dem ganzen Gerödel kommt ja nochmal gut was an Gewicht zusammen. Sobald der Führerschein da ist wollte ich richtung 30 PS gehen.


 

Also wenn du die zeit hast nachdem du das Boot komplett hast dir dann anstatt eines 15ers einen 30er zu besorgen, anzubauen usw. dann sollte doch auch ein Wochenende drin sein, einfach den schein machen und fertig oder nicht?#t


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Bei uns hier in der Gegend findet der Kurs einmal im Jahr statt. Das ist meistens der Januar. Also werde ich im Januar 17 den kurs besuchen. Der geht allerdings auch 3 Wochen. Wo kann man den Schein denn in 2 Tagen machen?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier in der Gegend findet der Kurs einmal im Jahr statt. Das ist meistens der Januar. Also werde ich im Januar 17 den kurs besuchen. Der geht allerdings auch 3 Wochen. Wo kann man den Schein denn in 2 Tagen machen?


Eigentlich brauchst du nur zu lernen und zur Prüfung gehen. Du kannst den SBF auch Online machen, nur zur Prüfung musst du dich irgendwo anmelden. Dann brauchst du noch eine Fahrschule die dich auf die Praktische Prüfung vorbereitet.
An deiner Stelle würde ich auch direkt See und Binnen machen. Anfangen solltest du mit See. Dann hast du 4 Wochen Zeit um Binnen zu machen, ohne erneut eine Praktische Prüfung ablegen zu müssen. Wenn du erst Binnen machst, musst du die Praktische auch erneut ablegen. So ist oder war es auf jeden Fall in NRW.


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Ja bei uns ist das ein Kombikurs für 399 See+ Binnen.


----------



## bike44rot (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Hallo,

gewogen habe ich das Boot nie. Aber wir waren fast immer 2 Erwachsene, ein Labrador, jede Menge Tackle, E-Motor, Echo und ein Schlauchboot im Schlepp.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir nur empfehlen den Schein zu machen - ich habe auch genug Lehrgeld bezahlt und erst mit einem kleineren Boot mit geringer Leistung gestartet.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit deinem Boot und jede Menge dicke Fische.

VG Thomas


----------



## shafty262 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Marine 450 Fish vs Smartliner 150*

Den Schein mach ich sicher. Aber für die ersten paar Monate muss was kleines reichen.


----------

